# seriously messed up my raid5 / lvm2 setup, howto recover?

## ziller

Well, I managed to do the following:

1)  had a 4x1TB raid5 setup with one spare, which I managed to set into a 2-out-of-4 disk degraded mode by accidentally pulling out some cables (oops)

2) on it I had a single volume group, vg0, on top of which I had a single logical volume (called media), which I then had partitioned into a one single ext3 partition

3) to correct the raid fuck-up, I decided to remove it and re-create it again. But I couldn't do this since vg0 was running. So, without thinking much, I removed the logical volume, the volume group and the physical volume, thinking "i can always recreate them too" and then rebuilt the array.

So, the array is back up and running. My volume group isn't. 

When I do a simple pvcreate / vgcreate / lvcreate on the array and check the results with fdisk, I can't see my partition table. So that obviously didn't work.

Help would be much appreciated, I have no idea how to get that 3TB ext3 partition back...   :Sad: 

----------

## frostschutz

see if you've got anything useful in /etc/lvm/backup , archive

of course it'd be interesting to know if the raid even rebuild correctly... if it started syncing data and thereby overwrote everything, it's game over

----------

## ziller

Absolutely nothing useful in lvm/backup, unfortunately.

And I'm pretty worried about the rebuild as well... it started a recovery with drives marked as [UUU_] so, either everything's okay and it's just re-syncing one disc because of my original error (accidentally unplugged it). Or then it's rewriting everything and I can go looking for some ancient backup files :/

Edit: the [UUU_] can be explained by the fact that I accidentally re-created the array with the hot-spare as the fourth drive instead of the actual fourth drive.

----------

